# MPs and health chiefs share frank exchange on future of county services



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

Senior Tories have held talks with Shropshire?s health bosses for a ?frank exchange? over the future of services in the county.

The high-level meeting at Shirehall in Shrewsbury was called by Shrewsbury MP Daniel Kawczynski.

It comes after bosses at the Shrewsbury and Telford Hospital NHS Trust said they would be reviewing how local services were delivered at the Royal Shrewsbury and Princess Royal Hospitals.

A series of petitions have been launched across the county amid fears the changes may mean the loss of 24/7 specialist services, such as A&E and intensive care, from one of the hospitals.

http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/...-frank-exchange-on-future-of-county-services/


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

Well I'm no expert on these matters, but a hospital that misses a bloke's 5 broken ribs and collapsed lung even when they are on his X-ray, perhaps should close it's A&E, methinks.

They spotted the broken fibula and collarbone OK.  I even queried the fact that his oxygen sats were only 80 something percent after 3 or 4 hours, cos I thought it was getting a bit tricky under 90%? -  whereupon they said 'Oh that's because he's a smoker, we'll sit him up' which they did and took the thingy off his finger ....

Two days later armed with the X-rays I took him to our hospital A&E ... they stuck the Xrays up and went EEK!   chest drain in, admitted and stayed in the Cardio Thoracic ward right next to the nurses station and cardiac intensive care under constant scrutiny for a week or so, whilst all the triple and quad bypass patients were coming to say goodbye to him when they went home.

They let him out to orthopaedic after a week !

So IMHO, I should have your heart attack or accident in Telford not Shrewsbury, it's too dangerous.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

PS  Telford A&E are excellent for bad hypos!  LOL


----------

